# 12 eco cruze built it for my girl



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Can't get pics to work right an it's dirty as **** n pics but I will put better ones on here once I get it to stop cutting them n half but anyway here's the list 

Rims 20x8.5 gianna blitz with lexani lx seven 225/35/20 
Eibach pro kit 
12 inch brutus sub in custom fiberglass box 2000 watt hifonics amp 
Painted valve cover an brakes blue 
Did evo front end with carbon fiber vinyl 
Intake 
20 % tint
AN few other things that I wanna take pics of an show in interior 
Jus ordered headlights taillights an drl fog lights an exhaust an gauge all Goin on this week


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Another one


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Without springs an it's clean lol


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, that looks great! For sure post more pictures when you get the lights and other stuff installed!


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

The evo mod


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Clean look keep it up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One question - does she like it? That's the only thing that matters.


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Yea of course she does


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Clean


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Definitely nice looking car. Awesome of you to do that for her, now it's MPG efficient and sweet lookin!


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice looking car !! Now smoke those side markers !!


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Mmmmm - looks goood! The car, not your girl... Not that kind of forum.

Seriously, glad to see you painted your brake drums - that's a good look.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

esr04d, how about you enter her car in our Cruze of the Month contest?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

^^This!


----------



## SilverOak (Dec 10, 2015)

Love the wheels!


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

I guess I could enter it but I think it's to late now isn't it


----------

